# Marine Test Kits



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

What are the better brands of test kits out there for saltwater aquariums? 
Are you basically paying for the brand name or is there really a difference between brands?

Currently I'm using Aquarium Pharmaceuticals to test pH, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate and Alkalinity. 

How are the Hagen brands testing kits? 

What are people using to test their water? 

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For "quick and dirty" testing I use API test kits. When thing seem offish whether test value vs aquarum appearance, I use Salifert test kits. 

API is a better bang for the $$$ than Hagen and results I have gotten are the same b/w the twoo brands. Keep in mind that Hagen GH and kH test measures are in mg/L not degrees hardness as w/API and Tetra. Alot of ppl miss that inthe fine print :O

JM2C


----------

